# Helping fin regrowth



## Paraddicted (Mar 6, 2015)

So today I went to a pet shop to see for any new things to keep my current two betta's occupied, and came across their betta display, which was horrible. I ended up leaving with one fish, a little crown tail who even in those conditions seemed to be a fireball of energy. However he has some fin damage. What can I do to help with fin regrowth?

The first picture is him in his new tank, the second in the jar I transported him home in. 

Also I watched him closely when I put him in the tank, I acclimated him for about a hour and a half, I noticed at one stage while he was exploring it seemed like he was suffocating for a few seconds before swimming up to the top to breath. I've never seen this happen before hes still quite small so he shouldn't struggle to get to the top right?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Struggling is usually a spine or fin problem. If his spine isn't protruding too much or bending in an unnatural way, it's probably not that.

If he's struggling, just lower the water level a little bit, and inspect his fins. He doesn't have full rays like a crowntail should, he may need to grow them, or he could just be a Combtail. 

The best remedy for helping fin regrowth is warm (84), clean water with double dosing of Stress Coat. In case you're unsure of what SC is, it's a w/c that repairs torn tissue/finnage.

Best of luck.


----------



## Paraddicted (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you  

Okay I lowered his water after I saw him struggling last night, I was worried he wouldn't make it if it stayed at a normal level, he's a bit jumpy this morning. I'll slowly raise the temp because I usually keep them at 80, unfortunately I don't have stress coat, haven't seen it in any of our LPS, but I'll keep checking. Is there anything else I could use?


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Indian Almond Leaves are very soothing and could help.But yes warm clean water is great and Stress Coat works extremely well.

He is very cute!


----------



## Paraddicted (Mar 6, 2015)

I'll definitely keep an eye out for it if I can find it then I'll get some for him. Is it just for the tannin or something else on the Almond leaves? Gonna be keeping his water squeaky clean and warm and hope for the best. 

I think he's cute too though, and great personality still haven't decided on a name yet.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes the tannins released off the IALS act as a sort of catnip for Bettas and the leaves are said to have anti bacterial and anti fungal properties in them too.

My boys love using them as hammocks and umbrellas. :-D

But yes regarding API Stress Coat I definitely give that 10/10 for healing fins,I have found that it works almost instantly,if you find some it's definitely worth having a bottle.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

+1 to IAL,

And for not finding it, they sell it on www.amazon.com


----------



## Paraddicted (Mar 6, 2015)

Okay because I don't have the leaves but I do have driftwood but if it's just for the tannins, then I'd rather try and get the leaves or Stress Coat. I'll definitely be looking out for it. Hopefully I'll be able to get some or something similar to it really soon.


----------



## Paraddicted (Mar 6, 2015)

With Amazon I'd have to wait weeks, I live in South Africa and things aren't that great at the moment so every service delivery is slow. Taking a month or more for things to get here. That's why I want to check out all the LFS and hope I can find something.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Good luck! I hope you find either or both.But definitely having the warm clean water will help him greatly.


----------



## Paraddicted (Mar 6, 2015)

I really hope so too. Thank you for all of your help


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

Rooibos tea is a good substitute for IAL if it takes too long to get. I use it on my fin biters. It gets regrowth going pretty fast. Rooibos tea comes from south africa, so it's probably easier for you to get temporarily.


----------



## Paraddicted (Mar 6, 2015)

I have that on hand. How do I use the tea?


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

You pretty much just steep it as you would in a cup. I place the bag in my tank until it's the desired level of dark brown, then I take it out.


----------



## Paraddicted (Mar 6, 2015)

Do your fish normally try to bite at it or anything? I'm worried he might just nip it. 

Okay I'm about to put it in now. Who you'd have thought my little betta would be a tea drinker like me haha


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

They might initially, but for the most part they leave the bag alone. Though I have two who sort of cuddle up to it lol. Yeah, it sounds funny to give a fish tea, but it works! And it makes the tank smell nice.


----------



## Paraddicted (Mar 6, 2015)

The fact that them cuddling up to the bag sounds so cute makes me think it's even cuter in person! Well mine is avoiding the bag at all costs and has moved to the other side of his tank. He's very jumpy, even when I put my hand on top of the water to feed him he zips away but I get it because he was really in this tiny little not even a tank it was so small at the pet shop, but I have a feeling like his fin potential is so much more than what it is now, so I'm really hoping that the tea will help until I can hopefully find the stress coat here.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Paraddicted said:


> I really hope so too. Thank you for all of your help


Very welcome.


----------

